# Help combining / changing color palettes of various photos...



## hydropyr (Jul 9, 2015)

Good day to all graphics lovers.
I would like to learn how to change the color palette and brightness of one photo to match another. For example I have combined these 2 photos and I would like the palette and brightness of the sand and sky of the left photo to match the right one (Or vice versa).

http://s5.postimg.org/pgwknqrhj/desert_collage2.png

Is there a fast and easy way to do this, or is photoshop the only way?
I have photoshop CS6 which I only know the very basics. However I’m not a graphics designer, nor do I have any experience with photoshop.

So what are the steps and specific tools to accomplish this? Perhaps a youtube video that guides you step by step?

Once I learn the basics of how to do this, I’ll process various other photos in similar manner.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't do any digital art but there are lots of artists on the forum that do and I am sure they will be answering your question. I just want to welcome you to the forum. So Welcome and I hope you enjoy our little group of friendly artists.


----------



## hydropyr (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks you!
Nice meeting you too!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Good to meet you... Yes.. you can change the chroma on Photoshop (or any good digital program) to match the two.. or get really close.. I tried an overlay mode on my layer.. Colored it with an airbrush.. and added a few shadows.. it looked very close... If I took an hour to figure out the exact color I could probably match it where you couldn't tell the difference.

D


----------

